# Shooting at a Tribecca Film Festival Premiere Tonight. What to expect?



## roxxan23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been granted a photo pass for a film premiere tonight that is part of the Tribecca Film Festival. I got the pass because my sister is a film reviewer and wants to get photos for her site. I'm a hobbist photog so she thought "well, why not?" since I'll work for free and take better photos than her iPhone (which she did at her last event - ugh). Neither of us know what to expect tonight. She's never covered an event like this and though it is a smaller movie, it will have a red carpet and modest celebs. Any tips from people who have done this before? I'd love to not look like a total novice/idiot. 

Thanks!


----------



## PASM (Mar 7, 2011)

Dress sharp.


----------



## Formatted (Mar 7, 2011)

> Any tips from people who have done this before?



Not done something like this before but from the interviews I've read, expect lots of pushing & shoving, little to no elbow room and lots of shouting...


----------



## roxxan23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ack. Okay. Thanks for the input!


----------

